# Sticky  Where to Buy 180 gram vinyl and 200 gram vinyl?



## Sonnie

I have searched around and found a few places that sell 180 gram vinyl and 200 gram vinyl, but not knowing them all I am a bit skeptical. 

What are your trusted sites to buy higher grade vinyl?

Thanks!


----------



## tesseract

Music Direct, Acoustic Sounds and Best Buy.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Mike P.

A friend at work gets his from ebay. He gets them from sellers that have 100% feedback and says he's never has a problem.


----------



## Sonnie

I wanted to pick up the Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here 180g vinyl, but the reviews of it on vinyl are horrid. Looks like I might get the SACD instead.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Sonnie said:


> I wanted to pick up the Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here 180g vinyl, but the reviews of it on vinyl are horrid. Looks like I might get the SACD instead.


Hello,
DSOTM on SACD is honestly the best sounding SACD I have ever heard. Alison Krauss & Union Station Live (which was Recorded native into DSD) is up there as well. In addition to the above listed Record Shops, Rhino and especially Rhino Handmade have some amazing Vinyl.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## daddywoofdawg

If you want DSM forget about 180g and just go for the original,you can easily find them at second hand stores,yard sales,etc.here it the way it was meant to be heard.not a re-mastered marketing gimmick.When DSM came out they weren't recycled vinyl they didn't do that back in the day.


----------



## Sonnie

I have DSOTM on SACD and it is awesome. I listened to a little of it just yesterday. I also have it on original vinyl, although I did not take all that good care of it during the early years. While I like DSOTM, my favorite is MLOR and WYWH. I was just hoping WYWH would have been better on vinyl that what the reviews indicate.

I will check out Rhino too.


----------



## class a

Add Elusive Disc for vinyl. Speaking of Dark Side of the Moon I recently picked up a Japanese pressing of the album. If you see the Serial #EMS 80324 get it. By far the best vinyl pressing of this album I ever heard. I picked it up this week at a local used record store for $15.:T


----------



## Sonnie

Thanks for the info... Elusive looks like a good shop, as do most of the ones I have visited thus far. I like the idea that Acoustic Sounds has reviews.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
As these Websites sell their Vinyl for quite expensive prices, it might be worth at least searching on Amazon for titles that you might intend to purchase at one of those sites.
J


----------



## Sonnie

Oh yeah... I am checking Amazon too. For the most part, they all seem to be nearly identical in pricing for the titles I have been looking for. I ordered the 2011 Remastered release of The Dark Side Of The Moon from Amazon UK for a supposedly superior pressing to that of the US.


----------



## Jungle Jack

It always seems that way. British Pressings of early Beatles and Rolling Stones Records often fetch a considerable amount more than their US counterparts. The Vinyl resurgence over the past decade has been a wonderful thing as the iPod Kids are starting to get exposed to proper AV Components.


----------



## steve.steady

I use Amazon, also a local shop to me Rockbox are online and do a selection.
The recording / mixing / mastering are very important in the process but good qual vinyl does have a great feel to it and usually very rewarding to play.


----------



## zeplin43

I have got some good deals from Pop market,if you register they send you a good deal everyday to your mail
http://pt.popmarket.com/features/25914833
Last one i have in pre order to be shippped 26/06/2012 is new Rush - Clockwork Angels


----------



## Wardsweb

I will add SoundStageDirect.com to the list. Great customer service.

I do buy some from Amazon but they are not vinyl people. The last album I purchased came in a box just a bit small. It put tension on the vinyl and ended up warping the record.


----------



## Savjac

Elusive Disc has always been very reliable imo. They have good products and if there is an issue, they tend to resolve it quite nicely. 
On WYWH I have not really heard a great vinyl version. At least when comparing to the British Import of DSOM. I have the SACD and it is pretty good, no problems with limiters etc, but it seems you were looking for vinyl and I have not really helped.


----------



## Wardsweb

Sonnie said:


> I wanted to pick up the Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here 180g vinyl, but the reviews of it on vinyl are horrid. Looks like I might get the SACD instead.


I was wondering where you get that the reviews are horrid.

http://store.acousticsounds.com/d/11084/Pink_Floyd-Dark_Side_of_the_Moon-180_Gram_Vinyl_Record#

Most all of these are 5 star.


----------

